# Golf ball display rack repurposed



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

picked up this wooden display case/rack at a yard sale for $2. after i gave the guy the money, he asked what the heck it was for. i told him i wasn't sure myself, but i figured it was probably for golf balls, as each shelf had 6 little dimples about the right size for that, and the shelves were too shallow for any larger kind of ball, unless you're really into ping-pong... anyway, a little Google research indicated that yes, golf ball display racks do exist, and apparently that's what this is supposed to be. personally, i don't know a five iron from a putter, but i think this looks great with all my favorite Tjets on it...










--rick


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I picked up 4 baseball cases at goodwill several years ago for $5 each I believe. They work out really well.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Russell,
What do you have, a Hobby Shop in your basement?  Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And you hired Jeff Gordon to run your security dept?? :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool display rack, also like the HO museum/warehouse in the background!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick that works out real cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That rack was probably designed for autographed collectible baseballs. Cool use for it though!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Basement ? What is that ? This is Texas, we don't have no stinking basements.
Would you believe the first basement I had ever seen was just a few years ago at my sisters in MO.
Russell


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rick sez:


> picked up this wooden display case/rack at a yard sale for $2. ... each shelf had 6 little dimples ... i think this looks great with all my favorite Tjets on it...


That's a lot of shelves. I've seen golfball racks and thought they'd work for cars. Do the dimples provide clearance for the guide pins, or do you still have to remove the pins to display them with all wheels on the ground?

I've used cutlery-drawer organizers. They have been a reasonable $12-16 over the years, but I was shocked to find Target's website listing them at $30 tonight. (Welcome to the falling dollar, I guess.) Most of them have a crosswise segment, which requires you to display something tall, but you _can_ find them without it. They look pretty good on the wall. Blonde wood with a white melamine backing.










Wish I could remember what was supposed to go in front of those motorcycles. 

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> That's a lot of shelves. I've seen golfball racks and thought they'd work for cars. Do the dimples provide clearance for the guide pins, or do you still have to remove the pins to display them with all wheels on the ground?


Yes, the dimples work for guide pin clearance. All the cars in my pic still have guide pins on them. It makes the spacing a little weird, though... I had to angle and overlap them like that to have the pins and the dimples line up, and you can see that I ended up leaving space at the left edge...

That drawer organizer is a good idea. Gotta keep my eyes open for one of them...

--rick


----------

